# sheyenne river



## ndsuhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

Just wondering if the sheyenne would hold the same fish as the red? Thinking about trying it since I live closer to it then the red? Also wondering when others head to the river, do you go by foot or take a sled or ATV down?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Eeesh...I'd stay off the Sheyenne now, it should be breaking up pretty quick. There've been Marches in years past where I was fishing walleyes open water (earliest was March 12!). Be careful out there.

Rockin' Rick... are you still watching over my little gem, ready for smallies in six weeks or so?


----------

